# which flea treatment would you recommend?



## cleo (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi all

Pixel has fleas and they have been re-accuring for the past few months. We have sprayed flea stuff directly on her, washed her blankets and bedding and treated her three times with frontline and combed her. Normally, they go and do not come back but this time they keep re-accuring so I think we need to treat the house. She has eggs on her which we try to get off with the comb but must be missing some as she then gets fleas. There only seems to be a few on her at a time. We are spraying her but this only kills the ones on her rather than dealing with the problem.

I am having a baby in 6 days time and really want this sorted before he arrives. I've read that frontline isn't very good for fleas at the moment (although it has always worked before) so will try advocate.

But really want to treat the house now. Can anyone recommend a spray treatment for furniture, rugs, bedding that really works and will get rid of them asap?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Fleas are becoming resistant to commonly used treatments, I would advise using a product from your vet called stronghold it's a belt and braces treatment and works on all types of mites. As for your home: Vacuum carpets, furnishings, cracks in floors and upholstered furniture, any where pets sleep to remove fleas and eggs. Use the strongest suction that will not damage the fabric. Take care emptying the vacuum cleaner as fleas will still be alive. Shake or beat rugs and pet bedding outdoors so that fleas and eggs fall off.
Wash pet bedding every week, ideally at above 50°C to kill fleas.
Take care when transferring bedding, rugs, etc, to avoid spreading flea eggs.
Consider placing pet beds in areas without carpets such as on wooden floors.

I don't have any experience but its something I'm slightly paranoid about. If you think you have a serious infestation please ask a professional for advice before the newborn comes home. Good Luck.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Advocate, frontline or stronghold are all good flea treatments. Make sure to apply regularly for fleas but it can take months to rid a house of an infestation. Acclaim or indorex are the best household sprays, I wouldn't waste your money with anything else. Both should be available at your vets and cost around 20pounds per tin. 1 tin should do an average 3bed house. 
Hoover lots to encourage hatching (vibrations) and use damp towels over hot radiator to create a humid environment for fleas to hatch into. 
Frontline effects the nervous system of fleas so you often see them in the coat of the dog. This means the treatment is working as usually fleas run through the coat close to the skin and are rarely seen.
Also, the biggest mistake most people make is to restrict their pets in the house. Once treated, they are a walking flea killer so let them roam and they will kill the fleas as they are wandering around the house.

Good luck!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I think once you have fleas in the house, you have to treat the whole house, otherwise you're never going to break the cycle.

Touch wood Millie hasn't had fleas, but then we treat her monthly with Frontline.

However, when we had cats, we twice had an outbreak of fleas. Obviously you have to flea treat the animal (s) and then the house. I'm asthmatic so hubby would have to do it. He would buy a few cans of household flea spray. He'd spray each room, covering the floor with spray (its like a mist) and then close the door. He'd do each room, each time closing the door. Then finally work his way out the front door.

We'd then 'abandon' the house for a few hours to let the flea spray do its job. When you come home, the mist has gone. Open a few doors and windows for a little while, if there is any lingering smell.

I know its sounds drastic but its very effective and the problem of fleas will be eliminated.


----------

